# nezff's Media Room



## nezff (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## fusionrx (Aug 19, 2010)

Nicely done!


----------



## nezff (Jan 9, 2011)

thanks


----------



## martinez331 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice and clean! I love it!


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice setup! I'm a fan of the speakers being exposed! Great clean look!


----------



## froiromero (Feb 8, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Looking great!


----------



## GeerGuy (Apr 26, 2011)

Good use of the space, those types of rooms are difficult to utilize and place furniture in.


----------



## FinanceBuzz (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice clean setup. I like that total absence of clutter.


----------



## mozez (Aug 6, 2011)

I'll be building a home with a bonus room above the garage, it'll look alot like this I think with the walls, can you give the dimensions of the room LxWxH? Also will the klipsch 450w sub fill this space or should I step up to 12 ? Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Really nice, nzeff, very clean setup, and I like the absence of all clutter too. We'll see how long you can keep it that way.  I also like the cables, again, nice and clean. Are they DIY, or did you buy them?


----------



## nezff (Jan 9, 2011)

New updated thread here:

Nezff's New and Improved


----------

